# Singapore F1 Grand Prix 2009



## cassio (Sep 28, 2009)

Here are some photos I took during the Singapore F1 GP.

Hamilton wins!






A few photos are here.

More photos to come.  I'll just keep on updating this thread.


----------



## ocular (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool, to bad they're not larger.


----------



## PushingTin (Sep 28, 2009)

Do they allow anyone to bring in cameras to the F1 track?

I would like to take some photos when I visit the Abu Dhabi F1 track in the near future...


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Sep 28, 2009)

PushingTin said:


> Do they allow anyone to bring in cameras to the F1 track?
> 
> I would like to take some photos when I visit the Abu Dhabi F1 track in the near future...


Yes it is okay to take cameras with you.

You have nice pictures, would love to see more of the race pics!


----------



## cassio (Sep 29, 2009)

Updating bit by bit..


Suntec City by Day





Suntec City by Night










More photos of the drivers during the Driver's Parade in my blog.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

Shame you have to shoot through fences for stuff like this


----------



## PushingTin (Sep 29, 2009)

> Yes it is okay to take cameras with you.



Thanks Al-Wazeer


----------



## cassio (Sep 29, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> Shame you have to shoot through fences for stuff like this



Yeah!  Even those from the best seats have to shoot through the fencing.

Unfortunately, that's how it works for city circuits.  In other real circuits, there's no fencing but you need really really long lenses.


----------



## PushingTin (Sep 29, 2009)

> Unfortunately, that's how it works for city circuits. In other real circuits, there's no fencing but you need really really long lenses.



What length lens is ideal for the track? 

Does anyone know if the Abu Dhabi track is fenced?


----------



## cassio (Sep 29, 2009)

PushingTin said:


> > Unfortunately, that's how it works for city circuits. In other real circuits, there's no fencing but you need really really long lenses.
> 
> 
> What length lens is ideal for the track?
> ...



I was along the race track.  There's a 3 meter clearance for the public from the fencing.

I used a 70-200 2.8.  I used a 1.4x TC on some of the close up shots.

I'm not sure with Abu Dhabi but it seems like there won't be fencing.  Maybe just on specific areas.

The pro F1 photographers use at least 400mm lens.  Paul Henri Cahier uses 600mm.  Darren Heath has at least a 400mm.


----------



## phocus78 (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool photo


----------



## PushingTin (Sep 30, 2009)

thx for the info cassio


----------



## soze (Oct 1, 2009)

lucky lucky bastard.  I hope to be able to attend an F1 event one day.


----------



## supergirl87 (Oct 1, 2009)

i was at flyer's grounds during the race and i managed to capture pretty stunning images :thumbup: the track has a very close proximity to flyer, and that's no wonder


----------



## cassio (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are some more shots:











More photos in my latest blog post.


----------



## kajiki (Oct 2, 2009)

cassio said:


> Here are some more shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is excellent. Very dynamic. Did you have accreditation for this? - we watched it live and I was unsure where the photographers would have taken shots from since everything seemed to have been fenced off.


----------



## cassio (Oct 2, 2009)

kajiki said:


> cassio said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more shots:
> ...



If you mean photographer's pass, no.  This was shot through the fence.

I was using a 70-200.  The fence got blurred out because I was close to the fence, then the car was far away (at around 170-200mm).

Had the car been close to the fence, you'd see the blurred fence.


----------



## kajiki (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah, I wondered where the pass-holders had to take their shots from?


----------

